# Is there anything wrong with dying a white Aolong v1 black?



## Praetorian (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm curious if it'll mess with the performance at all and if it's even a good idea to start with. I might do this just to have a black Aolong v1. Has anyone else done this and if so do you recommend doing it?


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KymTVz12yvQ
CBC tried it on a stickerless Zhanchi. Apparently it turned out okay, but some warping did happen. It might turn out better or worse on your cube, due to the difference in color and possibly in plastic type. Take the risk or not, it's up to you.


----------



## cashis (Apr 16, 2015)

Get another white one so if u mess it up u have an extra


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 16, 2015)

i wouldn't do it, not worth the risk, maybe you could trade it for a white along v1.


----------

